# 20 Gallon High Centerpiece fish



## sabrinah (Jan 2, 2015)

Hello!

I have a 20 gallon high planted tank with 9 harlequin rasboras, a few shrimp, and 3 pygmy corydoras (yes, I know a larger group is preferred but these are my survivors from a cursed thank that killed everything that was put in it in various ways. I lost 10 of them and really don't want any more at this point). I'm looking for a new centerpiece fish after my female apisto bitaeniata went off her rocker after a couple failed spawns. She became progressively more aggressive until she killed the male and began stalking the corydoras. There was no eggs in the tank and she was no longer in breeding dress. She will be returned to the LFS, as talking to other apisto owners has confirmed that she's simply unusually aggressive. Getting a new male or female is not an option since they did not sell well at the LFS and that was the only shipment they've gotten. 

I do not want dwarf gourami due to the iridovirus. I also don't want any betta splendens as all my other tanks are betta based. Any ideas would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## aussieJJDude (Jun 9, 2012)

have you though of increasing the harlequin school to a higher number as being the centrepiece fish? like around 12 to 18 would look impressive.

Maybe even another apisto species.... honey gourami? couple of male guppies? breeding pair of splash tetras? clown kilifish? kilifish in general? Peacock Goby? sparkling gourami? croaking gourami?

Without knowing water parameters, i tried giving fish ideas over a broad range.. from common to slightly not as common.


----------



## sabrinah (Jan 2, 2015)

Thank you for your help! 

Oh my gosh I can't believe I forgot to put my water parameters! Sorry! 
Ph- 7.5
Gh- 9 dGh (can raise a few degrees during the year)
Kh- 6 dKh (can also raise a few degrees)
Temp- 80-83. through the summer. No air conditioning so I can't control it. The rest of the year it's 78-80. 

I did consider getting more harlequins but they're purple harlequins, not the regular kind, and the store hasn't gotten more in a couple months. 

I've never heard of splash tetras. The seem like fascinating little fish. One pair would do well in my tank? 

I'll be staying away from apistos for a while. They aren't cheap at my LFS and I can't afford spending that much on fish and risking the same thing happening right now. Money is a bit tight after spending $90 on l129 plecos for another tank... they're just so dang cute. 

I have looked at both the sparkling and croaking gourami but find mixed information on pH requirements and I'm unclear on how many I could keep in my tank. Honey gourami seem like a safe bet if I can't decide on anything else. I can't decide whether I would get just one and play it safe or a trio. Bolivian ram is also on my list of possibilities if nothing else works out. 

Gourami information in general seems to be mixed. Some sites and forums say a single pearl or banded or thick lipped would do well in my tank while others say they need larger tanks. I've also read mixed info on how big they get so I'm pretty confused. 

The clown killis my LFS gets are so incredibly tiny I'm not really comfortable getting them. I mean absolutely incredibly tiny. 

I like gardneri killis but I think my water is too warm. It also seems that my ph is too high for the lyretail killis.


----------



## aussieJJDude (Jun 9, 2012)

Well, at least a mostly neutral pH will give you more options then if it was acidic or basic. kH and dH seem fine as well, and shouldn't case too much concern.
I mentioned a pair since their breeding behaviour is so interesting! And the tetras that i have, for me they normally in pairs or trios, which is probably unintentional. A larger school would be ideal as they are shoaling fish, but i have seen others keep a pair fine in a smaller tank with other schooling peaceful fish. You certainly have the room to keep over 6 individuals of splash tetra without compromising water quality IMO.

Both sparkling and croaking gouramis are shoaling fish, so keeping around 4 of either would work. They will do fine in a neutral pH, as long as its stable they will adjust easily. They on the similar spectrum of care and requirements to a honey gourami. I personally wouldnt include any of the larger gouramis in your tank, the sizes Ive seen them obtain - 4 inches easily - and would honestly do better in a 20g long or 29g minimum.

Clown kilis are one of the smaller kilifish avaliable, however most seem to grow and max out around the 2 inch mark. So they will grow!  Which would be interesting for the aquarist, as you can watch them grow. But i get what you mean, ive seen them in the store under and inch, and they are pale rather uninteresting tank inhabitants if i didnt know how they turn out... Its just a shame i havent seen them in a while... Anyway, enough ranting! Lyretail's would do fine in your tank, most kilis are tank raised and do well in a variety of water conditions...


----------



## sabrinah (Jan 2, 2015)

The clown killis at my LFS are less than an inch. Even tiny they have great color, they're just so small I worry that the rasboras may harm them. They're a very boisterous group and try to eat absolutely everything. 

So far it appears like these are my options. I have no idea how many peacock gobies would be good. 

Honey gourami (3) 
Bolivian ram (1 male or pair) 
Croaking gourami (4)
Sparkling gourami (4) 
Peacock goby (1? 2? 3? 4?) 
Lyretail killi (pair) 
Splash tetra (2 or 6)

I suppose whichever fish look the best at my LFS will be the winners. The employees there are actually extremely knowledgeable so I may end up back at the drawing board with more options I hadn't thought of!


----------

